# Stromstoss-Schaltung



## Qu1Te (28 Oktober 2012)

Eine Leuchte P1 soll von vier verschiedenen Stellen mit den Tastern S1 bis S4 ein- und ausgeschaltet werden können. Zur Realisierung dieser Funktion wird ein Stromstossrelais Q1 eingesetzt.
Wenn Spannung auf das Relais gegeben wird, so erhält es einen Stromstoß und ändert seinen Schaltzustand (ein --> aus oder aus--> ein).

Zeichen Sie den zugehörigen Stromlaufplan.
Wo wird diese Schaltung verwendet?


kann mir Jemand bei der Lösung helfen?

Ich verzweifel hier.


----------



## 190B (28 Oktober 2012)

Wiki ist Dein Freund...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromstoßschaltung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2012)

Qu1Te schrieb:


> Eine Leuchte P1 soll von vier verschiedenen Stellen mit den Tastern S1 bis S4 ein- und ausgeschaltet werden können. Zur Realisierung dieser Funktion wird ein Stromstossrelais Q1 eingesetzt.
> Wenn Spannung auf das Relais gegeben wird, so erhält es einen Stromstoß und ändert seinen Schaltzustand (ein --> aus oder aus--> ein).
> 
> Zeichen Sie den zugehörigen Stromlaufplan.
> ...




Das ist die 3. Aufgabe die ich heute von Dir lese... Ist morgen Berufsschule ?????


----------



## Licht9885 (1 November 2012)

Kleiner Tip am Rande wenn du die Grundlagen nicht hinbekommst dann würde ich lieber an deiner stelle schnellstens in die Hauswirtschaftsklasse wechseln


----------

